
Student arrested after bringing homemade clock to school - shylor
http://gizmodo.com/this-teenager-was-arrested-for-making-a-clock-his-teach-1730977157
======
shylor
It's sad when a kid builds something fun with Arduino and his own teachers are
not smart enough to understand their smart student that is trying to learn on
his own.

------
omarforgotpwd
Obama:
[https://twitter.com/potus/status/644193755814342656](https://twitter.com/potus/status/644193755814342656)

------
hoopism
This breaks my heart.

This kid should be running tutorials after school to show other kids how to
work with electronics, not interrogated by police and bullied by his teachers.

This is so disappointing.

